#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  het leven is n grote droom/nachtmerrie

## Keobnepo1979

Reality. Naar mijn schatting zou het nu nog maximaal een minuut duren voordat ik mijn laatste adem zou uitblazen. 

Ik moest denken aan onze eerste zoen. Het was een mooie dag, de zon scheen en aan de horizon dreven wollige wolken als schepen voorbij. Ze zat naast me op de bank in het park waar we altijd kwamen. We hadden niet veel plekken om samen te zijn, want de kans dat we gezien werden door 'een bekende' was groot en dan zou zij problemen krijgen. Haar ouders waren best streng en gelovig. Het feit dat ze naast me zat maakte me aan de ene kant erg zenuwachtig, aan de andere kant deed het me een enorme gevoel van rust ervaren. Zou dit de dag worden? We waren al twee maanden samen en en ik wist dat ik van haar begon te houden. Ik vond haar prachtig, al vanaf de eerste keer dat ik haar zag. Tussen alle werkende mensen stond ze aan haar tafel en deed haar werk. Ze keek niet om zich heen, slecht naar haar handen die het werk deden. Ik kon mezelf er niet van afhouden haar kant op te kijken, telkens en telkens weer. Ze had donker haar en prachtige zwarte ogen als juwelen. Ze had een lichtgetinte huid en haar lippen waren goddelijk, om maar niet te spreken over haar figuur. Een tuinbroek droeg ze toen, met een oranje t-shirt eronder en lieve oranje nike sportschoenen. 
We praatten wat en ik had mijn arm al een hele tijd om haar heen, zodat ik voelde dat mijn arm begon te slapen. Ik was bang om mijn arm weg te halen, want dan zou ze mij misschien de gelegenheid niet meer geven om hem weer om haar heen te slaan. Tegen etenstijd besloten we weg te gaan. We stonden tegelijk op en als van nature omhelsde ik haar alvorens ik naar mijn fiets begon te lopen die op twee meter afstand van ons stond. Zij was lopend, want zij woonde in de buurt. Morgen, dacht ik, morgen zal het misschien wel gebeuren. Nog voordat ik die gedacht af kon maken merkte ik dat ze naar me toe was gelopen en mijn arm vastpakte. Ik draaide me om en keek haar aan, van heel dichtbij. Mijn God, wat had zij prachtige ogen. Ze kwam dichterbij en schonk mij een van de gelukkigste momenten van mijn leven. Zacht, zoet en onervaren waren de woorden die door mijn hoofd schoten. Ze zoende mij op haar 'eerste' manier. Ze deed het een beetje onhandig, zoog lichtjes op mijn onderlip. Ik vond het zo schattig.

Back to reality. Ik voelde het al trillen onder mijn voeten. Ik stond op een houten balk die de rails met elkaar verbond. In de verre verte zal ik het licht al verschijnen. De kleur geel had ik nooit eerder zo ervaren als nu. Ik voelde dat mijn hart sneller begon te slaan en dacht aan het leven, aan ademen, aan het zijn. Ik dacht aan al die dagen, nachten in mijn kamer, zittent, peinzend over wat ik had gezien. Ik besloot voor de zoveelste keer dat dit enige plek was waar ik goed stond. Het kwam nu heel snel dichterbij, maar elke seconde duurde een eeuwigheid. Ik stelde me voor dat ze voor me stond, tranen die over haar wangen liepen, wetend dat het om haar was gedaan. Ze zou het weten. Door haar tranen heen zag ik de kamer waar zij met hem lag, zag ik wat ze aan het doen waren en hoe ze me verbaasd aankeek toen ze merkte dat ik in de deuropening stond. Nog voor ze een woord kon uitbrengen was ik weggelopen. Zoveel hadden we erover gepraat, zolang had ik mijn best gedaan om te vergeven, om te vergeten. Ik kwam erg dicht in de buurt van het eerste, maar vergeten kon ik niet. "Bringing back this memories I wish I didn't have, like moving pictures in my head, for years and years they've played." Zij kon evenmin tegen me liegen en haar ware gevoelens voor hem kwamen naar boven, geleidelijk maar zeker. Zolang heb ik geprobeerd om verder te gaan, om te kijken naar het leven zoals ik er nooit eerder naar had gekeken. Ik was al zo lang n met haar, ik kende niets anders, had nooit iets anders gekend en zou ook nooit meer iets anders kennen. 
Ik zag de contouren van mijn verlossing al. Even dacht ik dat ik degene kon zien die het bestuurde, maar bedacht me dat ik me dit moest verbeelden, want het was nog zeker op honderden meters afstand. Als ik heel goed luisterde kon ik het horen. Ik had het zo vaak gehoord, ik had er zovaak zo dicht bij gestaan, op de fiets, in de auto. Nooit had ik gedacht dat zo een mechanisch geluid zo een diepe betekenis kon hebben. Ik begon me stomme dingen af te vragen. Zal het wel lukken als ik zo blijf staan? Is dit de meest pijnloze houding. Ik stond namelijk gewoon rechtop met mijn gezicht ernaartoe, net of ik aan de kassa stond te wachten tot ik aan de buurt was om te betalen. Zo voelde ik me ook. Ik bedacht me dat het misschien makkelijker zou zijn als ik er met mijn rug naartoe zou staan en draaide me om. Tegen mijn verwachtingen in maakte dit me zenuwachtig, want het moment was op deze manier onbekend. Ik wilde me bewust zijn van wat ik deed exact op het moment dat het gebeurde, dus ik draaide me weer om en zag dat het nu wel erg dichtbij begon te komen en nu kon ik ook duidelijk zien met wat voor snelheid het zijn afstand aan het verkleinen was naar mij. Mijn hart begon sneller te slaan. Alsof ik dit al vele malen had gedaan boog ik voorover, zodat ik met mijn hoofd voor mijn lichaam stond gebukt. Op deze manier zou ik het het snelste verlost zijn, dacht ik.

Wit, haar trouwjurk was wit. Het was een model wat aan de voorkant uitgesneden was en nog meer aan de achterkant. Ze had de mooiste rug van de wereld. Rond haar borsten en haar taille zat het best strak en het liep geleidelijk uit naar haar brede, een paar meter lange sleep. Haar armen waren niet bedekt en ze had de ketting om die ik haar gaf toen we n jaar met elkaar samen waren. Het feit dat ik over een paar uurtjes alleen met haar zou zijn in onze huis, die we een half jaar tevoren toegewezen hadden gekregen en sindsdien bezig waren geweest in te richten, met behulp van onze ouders, deed het me volhouden. Die middag had ik rozenbladeren gestrooid in de gang, een pad vormend en uiteindelijk eindigend in de slaapkamer, op het bed. Ik heb er nooit van gehouden om in de middelpunt van de aandacht te staan, dus nu voelde ik allerzins ongemakkelijk. Het moment kwam dat we binnen moesten treden. We moesten tussen twee rijden mensen naar binnen lopen, de zaal in. Ze hielden kaarsen in hun hand, licht gebogen richting de andere kant van de rij. We liepen licht gebukt, hand in hand, ik achter haar, af en toe stuntelig stappend op haar jurk, onder het dak van armen door de zaal in. Muziek begon te spelen, ons nummer van Ibo. Daar stonden we dan en verbaasd keek ik om me heen naar al die mensen, van wie ik het meeste niet kende, omdat ze kennissen waren van mijn ouders of gewoon omdat ze uitgenodigd waren door haar kant van de familie. Ik ontmoette de ogen van mijn moeder die mij gebaarde dat het nu de bedoeling dat we nu gingen schuifelen. Dit fluisterde ik mijn bruid toe en we schuifelden. Ik voelde me erg zenuwachtig en mijn hart bonkte in mijn keel en met elke stap die ik deed, elke draai met mijn heupen, was ik me bewust van het feit dat ik niet kon dansen en had ik er spijt van dat ik niet vaker had geoefend. Zij daarentegen deed het uitstekend en pakte mijn elke fout aan en maakte die onzichtbaar voor het publiek. Pas toen ik merkte dat zij me aankeek, terwijl ik bezig was angszwetend en een poging makend tot ongemerkt naar al die mensen te kijken, kreeg ik rust. Ik keek haar aan en in haar ogen zag ik mezelf weerspiegeld. Ik bedacht me dat zij hetzelfde moest zien in mijn ogen, haarzelf. We keken elkaar aan en daarmee ook onszelf, wij, nu n, samen.

Back to reality. De wind begon te waaien en ik voelde de balk onder me trillen. Nog steeds vooroverbuigend met mijn hoofd naar voren keek ik misschien een seconde op. Het was er al. Het leek zo dichtbij dat ik zou zweren dat als ik mijn arm uit zou strekken ik het zou kunnen raken. Ik kon nu zelfs de platgeslagen vliegen zien aan de voorkant en de metalen onderdeel waarmee het gekoppeld kon worden aan een ander wagon. Ik vroeg me af hoe dat zou werken, was het met een magneet, of was het een soort van slot/kliksysteem? Ik wist het niet, had er nooit op gelet al die keren dat ik op het perron stond. Wat een 'special-effects' kan de geest toch creren in zo een emotionele, met een extreem hoge lading spanning geladen moment. Het leek wel of het in een extreme slow-motion op me afkwam nu. Elke hartslag duurde levens en elke centimeter dat het grote monster richting mij aflegde leek wel een kilometer te zijn. Ik besefte dat nu elke hartslag de laatste kon zijn en moest mezelf dwingen mijn ogen niet te sluiten. Kijk naar wat je doet! Kijk naar waar je staat en bedenk hoe het zover is gekomen!! Kijk naar datgene wat je zal verlossen. Kijk! Het moment was aangekomen. Ik dacht aan God, aan misschien een leven in het hiernamaals, aan wat er zou gebeuren straks. Dat al die mensen in de trein zullen zeggen dat ze het altijd hoorden, maar dat ze nooit verwacht hadden dat het hen zou overkomen te zitten in een trein die was gekozen door iemand zoals ik. Ik dacht aan wat de conducteur nu moest denken. De vonken kon ik zien, die afsprongen van de metalen wielen. Ik hoorde ze alleen niet. Ik besefte dat ik niets hoorde, niets anders zag, voelde, niet bewust was van enig ander bestaan van iets anders dan deze trein en de mensen die erin zaten en mijn hart die volgens mijn schatting nu ongeveer zijn laatste slag had geslagen. Ik stak mijn arm naar voren om het te verwelkomen en voelde de kou van het metaal...

Mijn mobiel ging over. Ik zag de foto van Ivan in mijn scherm. Ik had een enorme kater van de vorige avond en met een extreem droge smaak in mijn mond van de vele sigaretten die ik had gerookt en de shoarma die ik had gegeten, overgoten met knofloofsaus en sambal, nam ik op en mijn eerste hallo was onhoorbaar voor de andere kant. Ik gromde n keer hard en zei weer hallo. "He lul, je zou om elf uur toch bij mij zijn? Zeg niet dat je nog slaapt!" Ik herinnerde het me weer. "Sorry Ivan, ik ben er over tien minuten, exact op de seconde af!" Ik hing op. Ging weer liggen en draaide mijn hoofd haar kant op. Ik begon rustig met haar haren te spelen. Toen ik de pluk van haar gezicht opzij streek zag ik dat ze weer had gekwijld. Ze lag met haar mond een stukje open en haar bovenlip lichtjes gekruld naar boven, zoals altijd. Ik gaf haar een dikke zoen op haar mond en toen ze haar ogen opendeed was het eerste wat ze tegen me zei: "Has, ik heb zo een enge nachtmerrie gehad. Zeg dat het niet waar is." Ze bleef me aankijken en een traan liep over haar wang. Ik vertelde haar dat wat ze ook had gedroomd het maar een droom was. Dat ze nu wakker was en veilig naast mij lag. Ze zei dat ze van me hield en met volle emotie, zo diep zoals ik het nooit eerder had gevoeld zei ik haar hetzelfde. Tijdens het aankleden vertelde ik haar dat ook ik een nachtmerrie had gehad en dat ik was gered door mijn telefoon. Ik zei haar dat ik het haar zou vertellen als ik terug was, over een uur of twee, want nu moest ik opschieten naar Ivan.

Ik opende de deur, niet alleen naar buiten, maar naar het leven. Naar de zon, naar de dag, naar haar en mij samen, naar mijn en haar toekomst. Met een glimlach deed ik mijn zonnebril op en stapte naar mijn auto. Het zou een mooie dag worden, dat was n ding wat zeker was.

----------


## Saysay25

Prachtig, ga zo snel mogelijk verder.

xxxx  :nijn:

----------


## moslima80

Dit is echt een mooi verhaal.. Kan bijna niet wachten op het vervolg.. Ga zo door..  :hihi:

----------

